# SV circulator cold/dry weather precision foot bath and room humidifier.



## dr k (Dec 23, 2022)

Geez it's cold and super windy. I just finished a 48 hour chuckie with lipton vegetable pkg and french onion pkg. I was looking at the 131° water vapor rising and thinking, what kind of humidifier it would be with a pot and keep adding distilled water like my ultrasonic room humidifier?


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 23, 2022)

I'll bet that would work. And probably wouldn't leave white dust on everything.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2022)

You gonna stick your feet in there too ?


----------



## dr k (Dec 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You gonna stick your feet in there too ?


Haha. Not unless I want to cook them. I'd have to use my SV 20pt tote with tap water at 103 like a jacuzzi or add hotter water to a regular bubbler foot bath since they cool so fast. The circulator gets cleaned in 50/50 vinegar and water in a 32 oz glass beer mug to decalcify in 15 minutes anyway. There's a foot bath recipe with a half cup listerine and a half cup vinegar added to the water. Just don't use the blue listerine haha.


----------



## dr k (Dec 23, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> I'll bet that would work. And probably wouldn't leave white dust on everything.


Right. No dissolved solids in distilled water = no white dust, less bacteria growth and easier to clean the humidifier without calcification build up. I have a zero water 26 cup pitcher that removes total dissolved solids from an ion exchanger in the big filter but I've got really hard tap water like just under 400 ppm of total dissolved solids and am lucky to get 10 gallons of zero water at $10/filter. So I just use it in the winter months to humidify in the ultra sonic and not have to haul so much distilled water from the store. Now with the filters from a few years ago making zero water is cheaper than buying distilled but after this winter when the filters are used up I'm done buying those now expensive filters.


----------

